# Shell Oil terminal, Anglesey. 2012



## Judderman62 (Sep 30, 2012)

So I was over in Anglesey earlier in the year and just a few minutes form where I was staying was
what very little remains of this former Shell oil terminal. It is all flattened and all that
remains is a few pipes and valves really the rst is just
derelict land.

The terminal was built in the 1970's to store oil from supertankers off the coast
before being transferred to Stanlow. It closed after changing methods of transporting
oil and the cessation of use of supertankers made it redundant.

On with the images

-
1
-






-
2
-





-
3
-





-
4
-





-
5
-





-
6
-






-
7
-





-
8
-





-
9
-





-
10
-






-
11
-






-
12
-






Not much to see , but an exceptionally relaxed mooch and nice quiet, peaceful place to spend some time 




​


----------



## night crawler (Sep 30, 2012)

Never knew that was there, is it on the north west of the island


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tis in Rhosgoch


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 1, 2012)

Like this .. Almost scultural in the way the concrete shape sit in the landscape - nice


----------



## sploradora (Oct 1, 2012)

awesome didnt even know it was there myself and ive lived here for 12 years!! only about 15 mins away from me!! thanks for sharing, mooch on this week then


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

rather surreal, i like 'em


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 1, 2012)

How weird! I reckon you could have a lot of fun on them with a set of ropes


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice, i like the valves, they look like giant taps! Great pics


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Very nice, i like the valves, they look like giant taps! Great pics



ha ha that's what I thought when I saw them lol


----------



## abel101 (Oct 1, 2012)

nice stuff judderman62!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice one, love the way there are still bits left sticking out the ground, thanks for the report


----------



## Mike L (Oct 1, 2012)

Lots of bases/frames for electrical switchgear and the broken porcelain items are High Voltage line insulators.


----------



## sploradora (Oct 1, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> How weird! I reckon you could have a lot of fun on them with a set of ropes



Awesome!!! just given me the idea for my next photoshoot!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Few tons of concrete there,great pics.


----------

